# How to restrict upload from mobile



## Cuzzinbrucie (Mar 13, 2017)

Can someone direct me to documentation on how to restrict/limit photo uploads from my mobile to my desktop catalogue? When I first started using LR and LRM, I enabled LRM mobile and sync. My catalogue was swamped with hundreds of photos from my mobile that I was not ready to deal with. Before I re-install LRM on my phone, I need to know how to restrict the photos that get uploaded to the LR catalogue.


----------



## DGStinner (Mar 13, 2017)

Not sure if you're using iOS or Android version but on iOS, if you press the 'Lr' in the upper left, you'll see 'Auto Add Photos'.  Turn that off.


----------



## Cuzzinbrucie (Mar 13, 2017)

DGStinner said:


> Not sure if you're using iOS or Android version but on iOS, if you press the 'Lr' in the upper left, you'll see 'Auto Add Photos'.  Turn that off.


Maybe I wasn't clear. I still want to upload from mobile but ONLY WHAT I SELECT and not the whole library.


----------



## DGStinner (Mar 13, 2017)

If you turn off the Auto Add, you can choose which items from your camera roll are added to LrM.


----------



## Cuzzinbrucie (Mar 13, 2017)

DGStinner said:


> Not sure if you're using iOS or Android version but on iOS, if you press the 'Lr' in the upper left, you'll see 'Auto Add Photos'.  Turn that off.


Using IOS


----------



## DGStinner (Mar 13, 2017)

Turn off Auto Add.  "Click" on Camera Roll at the bottom of Lr Mobile.  If the images you want to add are in a different album on your iPhone, choose it from the dropdown (after "clicking" on Camera Roll).


----------



## Selondon (Mar 15, 2017)

Hi, if you want to cull in LrM then unfortunately as soon as photos are in the App, given an Internet connection, they will upload to the server.

The only way at the moment is to turn data and wifi off I guess. Then back on after you have deleted the ones you don't want.

There is a request on the Adobe Forums for a Pause button to added which would be good, but I don't think they will implement a selective sync option, not for a long while at least.


----------



## DGStinner (Mar 15, 2017)

I've tested, on iOS, turning off Auto Add and selecting images from the camera roll, and no images were added to LrM unless I chose for it to be added.  I cannot vouch for whether this works on Android.


----------

